# Does xn driver used for paravirtualization in FreeBSD support 802.1q tagging?



## kevdog (Jan 6, 2020)

Sorry to bother you guys on this issue, but the forums at freenas couldn't shed any light on this issue, and neither could the people with xcp-ng provide any additional information.

Long story short I'd like to add a VLAN trunk to a virtualized FreeNas installation.  FreeNas is virtualized within the xcp-ng (open source Citrix) hypervisor. There is a very large article referenced here: https://github.com/xcp-ng/xcp/wiki/VLAN-Trunking-in-a-VM describing how to accomplish this.  Within this instructional wiki article, the author states:



> The problem we face with this solution is that, at least in pfSense, the xn driver used for the paravirtualization in FreeBSD does not support 802.1q tagging. So we have to account for this ourselves both in dom0 and in the pfSense vm. Once you're aware of this limitation, it actually isn't a big deal to get it all working but it just never occurred to me that a presumably relatively modern network driver would not support 802.1q.



I've tried a lot of google searching and asking in various forums, however I can't seem to find anyone who could substantiate if this information regarding the xn driver is accurate. I was hoping for any insight on this issue.

Thank you.


----------

